# What do you build when most of your tools are in storage?



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 10, 2017)

A Spanish Galeon. The San Francisco II from the 16th century.

I have wanted to do this for a while and it is proving to be very enjoyable I gotta say. 

*Disclaimer* this is a kit build and the dimensions when finished will be 27" long, 21" tall and a 9.5" beam at a 1:90 scale.

I will post pics of the progress but I do not have a blue lighter so I will be using a green tea light for size.

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 10, 2017)

And the smalls that needed to be hand painted...

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## DKMD (Mar 10, 2017)

Seems like a pretty cool project. Looks kinda like a wall paddle...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 10, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Seems like a pretty cool project. Looks kinda like a wall paddle...


Just not a brink paddle...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 10, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I will post pics of the progress but I do not have a blue lighter so I will be using a green tea light for size.



You could use that lil guy in a barrel for scale....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Wildthings (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## larry C (Mar 11, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> And the smalls that needed to be hand painted...
> 
> View attachment 124009
> 
> View attachment 124010




WOW! I've done a few of these very detailed models......a lot of time and patience, but the end results are spectacular....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 24, 2017)

Oh my!!! I've been hoping that you would post this soon. I'm finally up to speed. I love stuff like this so I will be glued to this thread like a fat kid on a Smartie. Looking forward to seeing more pics buddy. Bring it on!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 24, 2017)

@Kenbo I want to know what a "fat kid on a Smartie" looks like?

@Don Ratcliff and just what is the black candle for?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 24, 2017)

Impressive kit! I'm sure it will provide plenty of challenges. How long do you think it will take you to finish it? Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 24, 2017)

Kenbo said:


> I love stuff like this so I will be glued to this thread like a fat kid on a Smartie.





Lou Currier said:


> @Kenbo I want to know what a "fat kid on a Smartie" looks like?



http://i.Rule #2/BtE6oo6.jpg

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 24, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> @Kenbo I want to know what a "fat kid on a Smartie" looks like?
> 
> @Don Ratcliff and just what is the black candle for?



Kenbo Is canadian- should explain all of it- AYE

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 24, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> @Kenbo I want to know what a "fat kid on a Smartie" looks like?
> 
> @Don Ratcliff and just what is the black candle for?


It's a green tea light. I'm not a sophisticated as the Canadian to have a blue lighter to show size...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 10, 2017)

Where are the updates on this? I'm waiting man!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 10, 2017)

I have been doing other things, when I get an update I'll post it up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 10, 2017)

Finished project picture...

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 10, 2017)

Hahahahaaaaaa


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 11, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Finished project picture...
> 
> View attachment 126027


Hey little buddy, that looks great, but without a blue lighter, I'm lost. Maybe the professor can help....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

